# How much should I pay for a SW 686 .357?



## SoCalRedneck (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey guys,

Im looking to buy my first gun in the next couple of weeks. I've settled on the 686 .357 with a 5 or 6 inch barrel for target shooting and I suppose home defense if it ever came down to that before I get a shotgun. (my next purchase) Anyways, I was hoping you could tell me what a good price would be(brand new) from a shop in southern california. I've got about 1000$ to spend but it would be nice if I could get out the door for under 900 including tax. Do you think this is reasonable? I've seen them in some stores for 950$+ and compared to internet prices that seems a little high, but then again thats the internet. And to ship a revolver from another state to California adds taxes that make up for the price difference. Also im a little confused if the 686 comes in one frame size or if there are various frame sizes for that model, which would of course affect the price.

Also is it commonplace or considered rude to haggle the price? Or maybe to ask that they throw in a holster or a box of shells?

Like I said first time buyer, any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

The 686 only comes in one frame size, called the "L" frame. I believe you will have to choose between 4" & 6", not 5 & 6. Can't help with prices in So Cal, never bought a gun there. You'll just have to go price them and see what they run. Most dealers, except big box stores, will negotiate with you - just bring cash.

If I were you, I'd find a local dealer to do a transfer for you. Bud's has the 6" 686 for $647 including freight. Bud's might also have an FFL in the So Cal area already on file that they could recommend. http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/21_39_72/products_id/26249


----------



## tac_driver (Oct 18, 2009)

My Advice would be to find a range the will let you rent one to shoot and help you decide if it is really what you want.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

A used 686 in good condition will run around $500 in Michigan..New ones around $750. 
I have no idea about California prices, but from what I hear is that shipping to California is something not appealing to many gun sellers. So shop around your area, and get the best of what you can.
Best of Luck..


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

That sounds really expensive, I got a 586 here in So-Cal new for under 400, that was three and a half years ago, but I can't imagine it tripling in price in that time. Yeah, I know the 586 isn't a 686, but 900 seems incredibly excessive.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

The Buds price for the 6" new plus the optional shipping insurance that Buds offers if you want it, the CA DROS fee, and depending on the dealers transfer fee could put the total price around a couple hundred dollars less. 

One disadvantage is that you will have to add several days to the waiting period, it depends on your situation and what you're comfortable with. If you're set on buying locally but you're not comfortable with a price then definitely try haggling, I don't think it's rude.


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

$500-$600 in Florida for a nice one.


----------



## jimjack (Nov 25, 2009)

I bought a 686P (7 rounds), 4", at a gun show in Iowa a couple of years ago for $475. It was near new. I like the way it shoots.


----------

